# HDRO anfangen?



## Duskfall334 (25. Mai 2008)

Hi!
ich habe vor kurzer zeit mit WoW aufgehört und würde jetzt gern wieder ein online game spielen!
nur ich weiss noch nicht welches!
und da hier ja zumteil alte hasen sind wollte ich mal fragen ist HDRO das richtig für mich?
ich mag:
PvE
Dmg^^
Raids
epixxxs


ich hasse:
Noobs......
Flamer
jäger!

flame off!!!
Mfg dusk
#  0


----------



## Barlyn (25. Mai 2008)

Du willst so richtig phÄt epixx??
Willst "giev gold plx!"-schreiend durch Städte hüpfen??
Ausserdem willst du gleich am Anfang derbe dÄmÄtsch raushauen können??
Ja??


Dann spiel kein HDRO. Sorry, (an alle Nachposter: Ich weiß, dass ich gerade seelischen Selbstmord begehe, aufgrund derer die mich gleich teeren und federn) aber 1. Epics gibts bei HDRO nicht für lau.
                                                                                2. Wenn du Jäger hasst, ist HDRO eh nix für dich.
                                                                                3.Bzg. Raids: Da is zz. noch tote Hose :/


flame on!!!


----------



## Duskfall334 (25. Mai 2008)

Barlyn schrieb:


> Du willst so richtig phÄt epixx??
> Willst "giev gold plx!"-schreiend durch Städte hüpfen??
> Ausserdem willst du gleich am Anfang derbe dÄmÄtsch raushauen können??
> Ja??
> ...


ty^^

na gut das mit dem epixx habe ich nicht so gemeint!
sondern anders in als WoW da bekommt man ja epixx in den arsch geschoben!!
man sollte dafür raiden!


----------



## -bloodberry- (25. Mai 2008)

Wenn du dich ein bisschen informiert hättest, hättest du schon vorher gesehen, dass HDRO nichts für dich ist und du hättest diesen Thread gar nicht erst aufgemacht.


----------



## fischerman (25. Mai 2008)

HDRO .. nein ..... nix für DICH  !!  das hat nicht mal richtiges PVP "heul ..

AOC  würde  denke ich passen ... spiele es seit der Beta ... SEHR SEHR GEIL 

Ansonsten wartest du noch was .. auf Warhamer online --- allerdings ist die Grafik wie die von WOW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel  spass dir noch , byeee


----------



## Dim (25. Mai 2008)

Besorg dir doch einfach die HdRO Testversion und schau ob es deinen "Anforderungen" entspricht.


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (26. Mai 2008)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> Hi!
> ich habe vor kurzer zeit mit WoW aufgehört und würde jetzt gern wieder ein online game spielen!
> nur ich weiss noch nicht welches!
> und da hier ja zumteil alte hasen sind wollte ich mal fragen ist HDRO das richtig für mich?
> ...




PvE ist geil in HdRO.

Raids weiß ich (noch) net, gibts aber auch.

Noobs und Flamer gibts wohl in WoW mehr, jedenfalls fühl ich mich nach über 1 1/2 Jahren WoW in der HdRO-Community deutlich wohler.

Soweit so gut, diese drei Punkte sprechen wohl für "das ist was für dich". Trotzdem sage ich dir: LASS ES SEIN! Egtl nur wg 3 Punkten:

1. Du magst keine Jäger? Gibts aber einige von, und die sind in HdRO auch deutlich besser als in WoW...
2. Du sprichst wie das klassische Roxxor-Epixxx-WasWeißIchNichtAllesXXXXX-Kiddy... Ich kenn dich net, also lieg ich vllt falsch, aber so wie der Post verfasst ist, sind genau so Leute wie du der Grund dafür, warum ich WoW links liegen gelassen habe und mir eine neue, nette Community gesucht habe, die auf dem Boden geblieben ist.
3. Ich hab deinen Thread im WoW-Forum gelesen... (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=43905) Erst biste stolz, daß du aufgehört hast, suchst aber gleich ne Ersatzdroge?

Fazit: Lass es sein... Vom spielerischen her kann dir HdRO vllt was bieten, aber es wäre besser für dich und für die HdRO-Community, wenn du net einsteigst.


Und ja, der Fullquote war beabsichtigt ^^


----------



## Makata (26. Mai 2008)

Wenn du PvE magst ist Hdro einmalig.
Du kannst dir das Equip mit Questen, Craften, Monsterplay und Raids zusammenstellen.
Ja es gibt noch nicht viele Raids, aber ich kanns nur von der Spalte sagen.
Die ist absolut stimmig und wirklich gelungen.
Equip ist in Hdro nicht so wichtig.
Also du kannst leveln ohne jemals eine Instanz von innen gesehen zu haben und trotzdem spitzen Equip haben.
Denn in Hdro ist das Zeug das gecrafted werden kann richtig gut.

Lad dir einfach die Trial runter und probiers aus.
Und bitte nicht auf dem RP Server...



> sondern anders in als WoW da bekommt man ja epixx in den arsch geschoben!!
> man sollte dafür raiden!



Es gibt auch hier Gegenstände von unvergleichbarer Art.
Aber man bekommt solche auch bei Quests, Instanz Drops, World Drops und vorallem durchs Crafting.
Das heißt es kann sie auch jeder bekommen und das ist auch gut so!
Also Hdro ist kein Spiel wo man mit dem Equip rumposen kann. Weils dort einfach niemanden interessiert und
die meisten Leute mit Zierwerk rumlaufen, daher siehst auf den ersten Blick e nicht was der anhat.
Und mit der Anonym Funktion kann man auch noch das inspizieren lassen verbieten.
Wieso sollte man raiden? Ist man damit was besseres, Nein!
Es ist schön das man ohne raiden auch gutes Equip bekommt, nämlich das gecraftete und das aus manchen Quests.


----------



## Gromthar (27. Mai 2008)

@ Duskfall334

Bitte entscheide Dich gegen HdRO und spiele AoC wie alle anderen Deiner Art. Danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duskfall334 (27. Mai 2008)

Es ist schön das man ohne raiden auch gutes Equip bekommt, nämlich das gecraftete und das aus manchen Quests.

... weil ich raids immer lustig gefunden habe deswegen würde ich gerne für items raiden


----------



## Lizard King (27. Mai 2008)

HDRO ist absolut nichts für jemanden wie dich, 
Kauf dir AOC, das ist neu, das ist gut, sieht besser aus und es spritzt Blut, inkl. Köpfe abschlagen und so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makata (27. Mai 2008)

> ... weil ich raids immer lustig gefunden habe deswegen würde ich gerne für items raiden



hmm... wenn dir das raiden spaß macht, dann gehts dir doch nicht um die items sondern eher einfach ums raiden oder?


----------



## Mastermind (27. Mai 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> @ Duskfall334
> 
> Bitte entscheide Dich gegen HdRO und spiele AoC wie alle anderen Deiner Art. Danke.
> 
> ...



auf gar keinen fall - sowas wollen wir bei AOC auch net haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (27. Mai 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> hmm... wenn dir das raiden spaß macht, dann gehts dir doch nicht um die items sondern eher einfach ums raiden oder?


Nein nein, Du siehst das ganz falsch! Der durchschnittle WoW-Spieler geht solange in eine Instanz, bis er alle Items hat. Danach geht er in die nächste und übernächste um auch dort alle Items zu bekommen. Der Hintergedanke ist von allen anderen gesehen und bewundert zu werden - das Herz schlägt nämlich höher wenn man Aufmerksamkeit für seinen Zeitaufwand hat. je mehr Zeit man vor dem PC verbringt umso höher stehen die Chance gesehen zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avanghat (27. Mai 2008)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> Hi!
> ich habe vor kurzer zeit mit WoW aufgehört und würde jetzt gern wieder ein online game spielen!
> nur ich weiss noch nicht welches!
> und da hier ja zumteil alte hasen sind wollte ich mal fragen ist HDRO das richtig für mich?
> ...




hdro ist ein kackgame, es sei denn du bisd ein eingefleischter tolkien fan und magst die umgebung sowie die story ... ansonsten >>> schlechte steuerung, schlechtes berufesystem, keine herausforderung >>> und der gimpfaktor in dem game ist extrem hoch, hab 2 chars auf 25 gezockt und mein kumpel spielt es im endgame. Nicht zu empfehlen für leute die wow gewohnt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mfg ich


----------



## Cobra0168 (27. Mai 2008)

Avanghat schrieb:


> hdro ist ein kackgame, es sei denn du bisd ein eingefleischter tolkien fan und magst die umgebung sowie die story ... ansonsten >>> schlechte steuerung, schlechtes berufesystem, keine herausforderung >>> und der gimpfaktor in dem game ist extrem hoch, hab 2 chars auf 25 gezockt und mein kumpel spielt es im endgame. Nicht zu empfehlen für leute die wow gewohnt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau du hast uns hier noch gefehlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wirds bestimmt lustig in dem Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kescho (27. Mai 2008)

du wilst also raiden massig dmg raushaun und blabla junge dann bleib bei wow        HDRO is nur für spieler die auch mal ne niederlage ab können und noch was dafür tun gut genannt zu werden


----------



## Taras (27. Mai 2008)

Hol dir wie gesagt die Testversion.
Ich spiele sie auch grade, bin aber nicht so beeindruckt wie ich dachte.
Aber es ist trotzdem ein gutes Spiel.
Und mit dem Trialkey kannst du 15 Tage kostenlos spielen.

Ich werde wohl bei WoW bleiben, aber ich kann nun verstehen das viele HDRO gut finden.
Es hat gute Aspekte (die Charerstellung ist z.B. viel besser) und ist mit mehr Liebe zum Detail gemacht.

Aber es spielt sich anders als WoW und die Herr der Ringe-Welt ist nicht so meins (als RPler9

PS: Solche Leute wie der Threadersteller werfen ein schlechtes Licht auf den WoW-Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PPS: Ich dachte erst mein PC ruckelt, aber die Bewegungen der Charaktere sind in HDRO nicht wirklich der Hit.


----------



## Makata (27. Mai 2008)

> Nein nein, Du siehst das ganz falsch! Der durchschnittle WoW-Spieler geht solange in eine Instanz, bis er alle Items hat. Danach geht er in die nächste und übernächste um auch dort alle Items zu bekommen. Der Hintergedanke ist von allen anderen gesehen und bewundert zu werden - das Herz schlägt nämlich höher wenn man Aufmerksamkeit für seinen Zeitaufwand hat. je mehr Zeit man vor dem PC verbringt umso höher stehen die Chance gesehen zu werden.



Hehe, Danke jetzt weiß ich wie der Hase läuft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (27. Mai 2008)

Avanghat schrieb:


> hdro ist ein kackgame, es sei denn du bisd ein eingefleischter tolkien fan und magst die umgebung sowie die story ... ansonsten >>> schlechte steuerung, schlechtes berufesystem, keine herausforderung >>> und der gimpfaktor in dem game ist extrem hoch, hab 2 chars auf 25 gezockt und mein kumpel spielt es im endgame. Nicht zu empfehlen für leute die wow gewohnt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Irgendwie find ich die ironie in Deinem Post ned.

HDRO hat fast das identische UI und exakt die gleiche Steuerung wie WoW ^^

@TE: PvE ist HDRO wirklich fantastisch, wenn Du auf PvP stehst isses wohl nix für Dich. Und auch groß mit Epics rumposen is nicht, weil es bei HDRO niemanden interessiert was Du hast und wieviel Arbeit Du da rein stecken musstest. Sprich, die Itemgeilheit ist einfach nicht vorhanden. Was mMn einfach gut ist. Die Comunity ist deutlich besser als die von WoW. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.


----------



## Gromthar (27. Mai 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Irgendwie find ich die ironie in Deinem Post ned.


Du, ich glaub der meint das ernst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (27. Mai 2008)

was zum kuckuck ist ein gimpfaktor? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (28. Mai 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> was zum kuckuck ist ein gimpfaktor?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Gimpfaktor ist der relative Anteil der Spieler, die sich so in ganzen Sätzen ausdrücken können, dass der durchschnittliche WoW-Spieler-Forentroll nichts versteht, weil er Wörter mit mehr als 4 Buchstaben verlernt hat.


----------



## Tigersclaw (28. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube mit Aoc wird nix, werd erstmal 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bitte bitte bitte lass HDRO das ist auch nix für dich. Geh raus in die Sandkiste! 

danke


----------



## Netamleben (28. Mai 2008)

Avanghat schrieb:


> schlechte steuerung




lol, des is die gleiche wie in wow, noob


----------



## Gr33n^ (28. Mai 2008)

ganz ehrlich:

HAST DU EIGENTLICH SCHONMAL WAS VON SUFU GEHOERT ?!?!?!

Das hiert ist warscheinlich (habs mir nich ganz durchgelesen) der 1000ste thread ueber WoW vs. LotRo -.-


----------



## Gromthar (28. Mai 2008)

Gr33n^ schrieb:


> Das hiert ist warscheinlich (habs mir nich ganz durchgelesen) der 1000ste thread ueber WoW vs. LotRo -.-


Mag sein, aber es ist der lustigste der bisherigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mhh ... mir fällt partout nichts gescheites zum spammen ein. Gibts hier noch jemanden, der kreativ genug ist?


----------



## Vetaro (28. Mai 2008)

Ja.

OMG WEHRE IS CEPSLOK BUTTAN PLZ?!?!

Nein, ich find es nicht lustig. Eigentlich nehme ich beim lesen solcher zeilen oft eine Haltung ein, die aussieht wie Gromthars Avatar.
 Wenn Leute so dinge behaupten und eindeutig noch nichtmal das spiel gespielt haben (ich halte die "HdRO-steuerung ist scheisse"-Behauptung mit dem Rat, bei WoW zu bleiben für einen Beweis, dass er keine Ahnung hat), dann muss da wirklich was faul sein.
 Vielleicht nur ein Fanboy, aber vielleicht glaubt er das auch wirklich, was im Fall der Steuerungs-bewertung heissen müsste, dass er wirkliche persönliche Probleme hat. Mit der Feinmotorik, den Augen oder allgemeinen cerebralen Vorgängen vielleicht.


----------



## OldboyX (28. Mai 2008)

WoW und HDRO steuern sich identisch. Trotzdem würde ich jedem Recht geben, der sagt "WoW liegt besser in der Hand". Aber das ist wohl eher ein geringerer Unterschied. Der Hauptunterschied zwischen den Spielen ist der Grad an Leistungs- und Optimierungsbereitschaft, welcher über Gameplayaspekte gesteuert wird. In HDRO ist alles was man erreichen kann vergleichsweise einfach, rasch  zu erreichen (Zeitaufwand) und jedem zugänglich. In WoW bleibt das High-End Game der Elite vorbehalten, schwer zu erreichen, hoher Zeitaufwand usw.

Ein Beispiel, in WoW haben bis zum Wegfallen der Prequest für BlackTemple/Hyjal nur ca. 5% aller Gilden diese Instanzen von innen gesehen. In HDRO kann man jederzeit als Random einen Spaltenraid besuchen.

Was jemand vorzieht ist Geschmackssache. Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ich WoW auf hohem level (Illidan down) gespielt habe bis zum Umstieg auf HDRO.

Was ich aus WoW vermisse:
-Addons (in HDRO hat man wenig Möglichkeiten zu analysieren was bei einem Kampf falsch läuft wenn es nicht klappt, es ist schwer jemandem vor Augen zu führen, dass er seine Klasse nicht ausreizt oder dergleichen)
-Nutzen (Farmen gibt es in beiden Spielen, make no mistake about it, aber in WoW ist der Nutzen deutlich spürbarer; Jüngstes Beispiel: Angeln ist in HDRO eigentlich etwas rein kosmetisches. Auf höchster Stufe bekommt man eine "nette Trophäe" aber ansonsten bringt es absolut nichts. In WoW bringt Angeln ziemlich gutes und nützliches Buffessen UND stylische Begleiter> In HDRO bringt es buffessen welches aber nicht benötigt wird, da Wille und Schicksal relativ schnell am Cap sind)

Meine erste Wahl ist derzeit aber HDRO, weil ich bedingt durch die geringeren Möglichkeiten und vor allem wegen der geringeren Unterschiede (ein Charakter mit normalem Questequipment auf Stufe 50 kann einfach mal so in die Spalte, man muss dafür nicht zwingend erst 1 Monat Karazhan farmen oder Heroic-Marken oder dergleichen) einfach weniger spiele und ich das gut finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum WoW wirtschaftlich erfolgreicher ist und immer sein wird:
1. Systemanforderungen (es gibt einfach viel mehr Menschen die einen WoW-tauglichen Rechner haben als solche bei denen HDRO vernünftig läuft)
2. Vielfalt (WoW bietet alles was HDRO auch bietet, es ist sogar einsteigerfreundlicher für den Casual als HDRO. Gleichzeitig bietet es auch Hardcore-Raiden und E-Sports PVP (Arena-Turniere mit Tausenden Euros an Preisgeld). Schwierig ist es nur, wenn man sich als Spieler gezwungen sieht da überall "mitzuhalten" was man ja aber in keinem Fall muss.
3. Ziele (Auch wenn die WoW-Community oft das Gefühl vermittelt, dass sie unglücklich ist weil der Casual nicht den ganzen Content sieht oder alle Epics bekommt, so ist dies trotzdem auch ein Punkt der die Leute am Spielen hält.   Wirklich jeder Mensch ist langfristig zufriedener mit einer erbrachten Leistung als Free-Epics. Von Top Gilden zu lesen kann auch Ansporn sein, jemanden mit dicken Epics zu sehen lässt einen davon träumen was man vielleicht noch gerne hätte oder erreichen würde. Und ganz ehrlich, der beste Grund aufzuhören ist wenn man alles hat, alles gesehen hat oder zumindest das Gefühl hat es gibt nichts mehr zu erreichen.

Die Frage was man denn nun spielen sollte, ist natürlich nur individuell zu beantworten. Im Fall des TE würde ich wärmstens empfehlen bei WoW zu bleiben.


----------



## charmnessa (29. Mai 2008)

Lass es. HdRo ist nichts für dich. Die Posings sind dermassen unwichtig, und Itemgeilheit kennt man hier nur sehr wenig. Hier ist Zusammenspiel und Miteinander wichtig. Einzelkämpfer die meinen -alles meins alles meins- gibt es auch aber die kommen nicht wirklich an. Wer sich nicht einfügt wird schlicht ignoriert und das ist auch gut so. Raids sind klasse aber eigentlich auch nur nebenbei wichtig. Hier ist er Umgang wichtig und die Gemeinschaft. Ich habe selber 2 Jahre WOW gespielt und kenne also beide Seiten. Ich ziehe HdRo eindeutig WOW vor und ärgere mich, Dass ich es erst jetzt ausprobiert habe. 

Aber wie die anderen schon sagen spiele es an. 15 Tage kannst du es ausprobieren. Doch bleib bitte den Rp-Severn fern.


----------



## Norei (29. Mai 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> -Nutzen (Farmen gibt es in beiden Spielen, make no mistake about it, aber in WoW ist der Nutzen deutlich spürbarer; Jüngstes Beispiel: Angeln ist in HDRO eigentlich etwas rein kosmetisches. Auf höchster Stufe bekommt man eine "nette Trophäe" aber ansonsten bringt es absolut nichts. In WoW bringt Angeln ziemlich gutes und nützliches Buffessen UND stylische Begleiter> In HDRO bringt es buffessen welches aber nicht benötigt wird, da Wille und Schicksal relativ schnell am Cap sind)


Komisch, ich stimme dir im großen und ganzen zu, aber ausgerechnet diesen Punkt hätte ich ganz anders gesehen. In WoW farmt man Gold oder Ruf. Beides ist mit dem nächsten AddOn quasi obsolet. In HdRO farme ich zusätzlich noch Taten, die mir dauerhaft etwas bringen, auch am Mount Doom noch. Angeln bringt wirklich nicht viel, obwohl Wille und Schicksal bei mir altem Jäger weit vom Cap entfernt sind. Dafür bringt Angeln Spaß, genauso wie Housing. Beides Beispiele dafür, dass Turbine das Spiel nicht nur für Nutzenmaximierer entwickelt.


----------



## Tigersclaw (30. Mai 2008)

Hin zu fügen möchte ich ausserdem das die Community Spitze ist, ich hab wieder begonne aufm RP server und es macht unglaublich Spass, nie hat sich wer aufgeregt, niemand schimpf und wenn man mal hi und da nicht rp spielt, auch egal, wird akzeptiert. Ausserdem gefällt die Stimmung,

Ich mein WOW hat das gewisse etwas, aber leider haben sie im RP und im endcontent nicht das was ich mir erwartet habe. Das bietet lotro voll! Da mich PVP nicht interessiert und ich schon andre spiele ausprobiert habe bleibe ich immer wieder bei lotro.


----------



## Dim (31. Mai 2008)

Das Thema wäre schneller vom Tisch wenn du uns einfach hier brichten würdest, dass du dir die Trial gehohlt hast, das Game getestet hast und es dir gefallen/nicht gefallen hat!

Mfg Dim


----------



## Sic the Frozen One (1. Juni 2008)

Bitte, bitte, bitte, spiel was anderes.

So jemand wie du gehört auf einen PvE-WoW Server oder auf einen AoC-Server... da kannste dich austoben (flamen! ftw!!!!11einself!1!) und findest wahrscheinlich "Gleichgesinnte".

Hab's zwar nur eine Woche HdRO gespielt, aber man merkt schon kräftig den Unterschied der geistigen Reife zu den WoW-Kindern (dir).
Kommt mir jedenfalls so vor. Das ist keine Beleidigung, sondern Fakt.

/zurückflame!


----------



## hoti82 (1. Juni 2008)

HDRo is kein game mit langzeitfun eher fuer zwischen durch aber warum kuckste dir net mal ein gratis MMo an gibt inzwischen soviele ich bin auch ein alter wow hase und habe ein neues zuhause bei Domo Dreams of Mirror online gefunden es gibt zwar keine raids. aber spiel hat viele inovationen nagut english is plicht im Broadcast gibt aber auch viele deutsche dort und es is ne 1 a community wenn ihr wollt kuckt euch mal an gibt 4 Rassen und 9-10 berufe^^ die ihr auch alle mit einem char erledigen koennt fuer ein gratis mmo is bis jetzt DOMO das beste was ich gezockt hab flyff und co sind billig aber Domo hat insich besonders die story mit so mirror events is echt super . Es gibt zwei wege der des helden  und der des friedvollen . du kannst beim nur 2 chars machen aber mehr brauchste auch net.

DOMO

is die page.

vielleicht sagt dir das ja zu

Und sorry leute aber AGE of Conan wird untergehen die community wird nie so groß wie bei wow . ich habs auf der gc letztes jahr angezockt in meinen augen is das game fuer viele mmo gamer viel zu schwergeraten das is was rein fuer profies und nix fuer normale MMO zocker. Ich denke Warhammer und Cronical of Spellborn werden AOC den Rang ablaufen.


----------



## Vetaro (1. Juni 2008)

Mit hoti82 haben wir mal wieder jemanden, der seine Meinung als faktum darstellt, bis auf ein zufällig in den satz geratenes "ich denk" macht er ja nur faktenberichte. Und wenn er nicht schon so lange hier angemeldet wäre, hätte ich mich gefragt, ob er hier nur für die Werbung* hergekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber das ist uns auch schon klar, hoti. AoC wird ungefähr so gehyped wie Assassin's Creed, Bioshock oder der neu Indiana Jones. Wobei der nicht zählt, denn jeder _weiss_ dass fortsetzungen nach vielen jahren, die offensichtlich nur gemacht werden, weil der regisseur n neues auto will, _grundsätzlich_ schlecht sind.

Aber das spiel wird weder untergehen noch sonstwie eine spielerische apokalypse darstellen. Es wird nur die typische enttäuschung kommen, dass der Messias jetzt doch noch nicht angekommen ist, und wenn doch, hat er zumindest noch pickel und überall bugs.

Oh, da hab ich wohl auch vergessen, ein "schätze ich" anzufügen. Naja.


________
* Ich schau's mir auch dennoch an, schon um eine Meinung über deinen grinder zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (1. Juni 2008)

Avanghat schrieb:


> hdro ist ein kackgame, es sei denn du bisd ein eingefleischter tolkien fan und magst die umgebung sowie die story ... ansonsten >>> schlechte steuerung, schlechtes berufesystem, keine herausforderung >>> und der gimpfaktor in dem game ist extrem hoch, hab 2 chars auf 25 gezockt und mein kumpel spielt es im endgame. Nicht zu empfehlen für leute die wow gewohnt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaube du hast HdRO nicht gespielt

1. Die Steuerung ist wie bei WoW

2. Das Endgame kann viel Spaß machen wenn man weiß wie!

3. das Berufssystem ist um eiiges besser als in WoW, WoW hat bisher das schlechteste wie ich finde und einige andere auch die ich kenne


----------



## Dim (1. Juni 2008)

Bei HdrO, so finde ich, kann man die Geschichte auch besser miterleben, worum es in einem MMORPG nun mal geht!



Edit:

Ja, intressiert man sich nicht für die Story, interessiert man sich auch nicht fürs Spiel!


----------



## Vetaro (1. Juni 2008)

Stimmt. Drum heisst es ja auch Massive Online StoryMiterlebenGame.  Sieht man ja auch an all den Spielen wie Angels Online, Flyff, Gaia, RO, Archlord, Maple Story, Rising Force Online...    die Bandbreite der MMORPGs, bei denen es stark darum geht, die Geschichte mitzuerleben, ist ja wirklich riesig.


----------



## Belvasis (1. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher HDRO Spieler und habe vorher auch WOW gespielt. 
Jeder der WOW gespielt hat, ist nach gut einer halben Stunde mit der Steuerung
vertraut und kann anfangen zu spielen.  HDRO ist im Ansatz WOW sehr ähnlich,
unterscheidet sich aber auch in sehr vielen Dingen, beispielsweise was die Charakter-
entwicklung, das Handwerken oder auch das Gruppenspiel betrifft. Insgesamt ist es
irgendwie einfach erwachsener. Zudem macht die Community einen wirklich reiferen
Eindruck. Was den Endgame Content angeht, gut da gibt es sicher noch ein wenig 
Nachholebedarf, wenngleich mit Helegrod, Carn Dum, Urugarth und der Spalte schon
eine Reihe von anspruchsvollen Instanzen da sind, die auch auf längere Zeit gut
unterhalten. Hinzukommt, daß Turbine immer wieder neue, kostenlose AddOn's 
nachrreicht, in denen neue Storyquestreihen etc. enthalten sind. Das ist nicht immer
der Bringer aber immerhin :-) Insgesamt muss Turbine da an dem Inhalt noch arbeiten,
um die Langzeitmotivation zu halten. Aber für Oktober ist ja das erste richtige AddOn
angekündigt, mal schauen was es da so gibt.
Alles in allem denke ich, daß HDRO durchaus für alle erwachsenen WOW Spieler eine
echte Alternative ist.


----------



## Vetaro (1. Juni 2008)

Wieso Oktober, wo kommt denn die Information her?


----------



## Gocu (1. Juni 2008)

würde ich auch gerne mal wissen das ist für Herbst angekündigt aber mehr auch nicht


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. Juni 2008)

Das war wohl eher eine Vermutung. ;]

Eine offizielle Ankündigung des genauen Termins gibt es noch nicht, man kann aber damit rechnen, dass es im September kommt.
Buch 14 kommt wahrscheinlich im Juli, 2 Monate später sollte dann das AddOn kommen, wenn man Verspätung mit einrechnet kommt man auf Oktober. :]

Mir ist es persönlich egal, wann das AddOn kommt, solange es dieses Jahr kommt.


----------



## Belvasis (1. Juni 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Das war wohl eher eine Vermutung. ;]
> 
> Eine offizielle Ankündigung des genauen Termins gibt es noch nicht, man kann aber damit rechnen, dass es im September kommt.
> Buch 14 kommt wahrscheinlich im Juli, 2 Monate später sollte dann das AddOn kommen, wenn man Verspätung mit einrechnet kommt man auf Oktober. :]
> ...



Ja das ist wohl so. Ich glaube mich zwar zu erinnern, daß ich irgendwo Oktober gelesen oder gehört habe, will hier aber auch kein Grücht in 
die Welt setzen :-) Die Aussage von Turbine ist Herbst 2008, also wird September/Oktober wohl hinkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethos (2. Juni 2008)

Belvasis schrieb:


> Ja das ist wohl so. Ich glaube mich zwar zu erinnern, daß ich irgendwo Oktober gelesen oder gehört habe, will hier aber auch kein Grücht in
> die Welt setzen :-) Die Aussage von Turbine ist Herbst 2008, also wird September/Oktober wohl hinkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Der Herbst geht bis zum 21. Dezember...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khalem (2. Juni 2008)

fischerman schrieb:


> HDRO .. nein ..... nix für DICH  !!  das hat nicht mal richtiges PVP "heul ..
> 
> AOC  würde  denke ich passen ... spiele es seit der Beta ... SEHR SEHR GEIL
> 
> ...



Die Grafik von WAR is deffinitiv nicht wie die Grafik von WoW

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8VFgnl42eKs

schau dir einfach das mal an ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukss (2. Juni 2008)

Khalem schrieb:


> Die Grafik von WAR is deffinitiv nicht wie die Grafik von WoW
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8VFgnl42eKs
> 
> ...



die ist weder umwerfend im gegensatz zu hdro als wie bei wow im comicstyle wo sie schlecht sein darf


----------



## Khalem (2. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> die ist weder umwerfend im gegensatz zu hdro als wie bei wow im comicstyle wo sie schlecht sein darf



Die Grafik auf den Screens ist auch noch Beta, es fehlen die Lichteffekte und die Schöneren texturen    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem meinte fischermen dass die Grafik von wow wie die von war sei, das stimmt jedoch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (3. Juni 2008)

Gab eine offizielle Stellungnahme dazu. Sinngemäßg wiedergegeben meinten sie, dass sie sich wärend der Beta Lichteffekte und Performancefressende Texturen sparen um wesentlich intensivere Arbeiten am RvR und Balancing durchführen zu können. So, und nun zurück ins WAR Forum damit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harriague (16. Juni 2008)

Bin ein WoW Spieler, aber noch nicht so lange und lerne erst jetzt Online Spiele kennen. und weiß nicht ob ich mich mit WoW zufrüh entschieden habe. kann mir jemand ein bisschen Positives und vieleicht auch Negatives über hdro erzählen damit ich abwägen kann ^^ ?


----------



## Norei (16. Juni 2008)

Harriague schrieb:


> Bin ein WoW Spieler, aber noch nicht so lange und lerne erst jetzt Online Spiele kennen. und weiß nicht ob ich mich mit WoW zufrüh entschieden habe. kann mir jemand ein bisschen Positives und vieleicht auch Negatives über hdro erzählen damit ich abwägen kann ^^ ?


HdRO ist im Gegensatz zu WoW eher storyorientiert. Die Geschichte ist wichtiger, die Grafik schöner und nicht so comichaft, die Gemeinschaft im großen und ganzen wesentlich erwachsener (praktisch keine 1337speech, viele RP-Ansätze, mehr Kooperation). Die Welt ist ungefähr gleich groß, in HdRO hast du allerdings mit Stufe 50 nicht die Möglichkeit, so viele verschiedene Raids zu machen. Dafür entfallen in HdRO die Zugangsvoraussetzungen für verschiedene Raids, du kannst also als frischgebackener 50er gleich dem Balrog gegenübertreten. Hervorzuheben ist auch der gute Support, es gibt ca. 4 Mal im Jahr kostenlose Upgrades, die andere Addons übertreffen und nicht nur neue Raids liefern.
Wenn du nicht so viel Zeit hast, also nur ein bis zwei Mal in der Woche abends spielst, dann kannst du jetzt wunderbar bei HdRO anfangen und bist ungefähr bei Release der Minen von Moria Stufe 50 oder hast da die ersten Raids hinter dir. 
Am besten lädts du dir die Trialversion runter und probierst es mal aus.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (16. Juni 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> HdRO ist im Gegensatz zu WoW eher storyorientiert. Die Geschichte ist wichtiger, die Grafik schöner und nicht so comichaft, die Gemeinschaft im großen und ganzen wesentlich erwachsener (praktisch keine 1337speech, viele RP-Ansätze, mehr Kooperation). Die Welt ist ungefähr gleich groß, in HdRO hast du allerdings mit Stufe 50 nicht die Möglichkeit, so viele verschiedene Raids zu machen. Dafür entfallen in HdRO die Zugangsvoraussetzungen für verschiedene Raids, du kannst also als frischgebackener 50er gleich dem Balrog gegenübertreten. Hervorzuheben ist auch der gute Support, es gibt ca. 4 Mal im Jahr kostenlose Upgrades, die andere Addons übertreffen und nicht nur neue Raids liefern.
> Wenn du nicht so viel Zeit hast, also nur ein bis zwei Mal in der Woche abends spielst, dann kannst du jetzt wunderbar bei HdRO anfangen und bist ungefähr bei Release der Minen von Moria Stufe 50 oder hast da die ersten Raids hinter dir.
> Am besten lädts du dir die Trialversion runter und probierst es mal aus.




/sign HDRO gefällt mir viel besser , nagut das Lvln ging bei WoW schneller als bei HDRO was mich bissen enttäuscht . die Leute sind sehr hilfsbereit wenn man mal hilfe braucht bei Gruppenquest , dann würd auch ein sehr schnell geholfen  bis jetzt habe ich noch keine schlechte erfahrung gemacht . mit den Gruppen^^


----------



## Harriague (17. Juni 2008)

Naja aber ich liebe halt PVP und da gibt es nicht viel bei Hdro, bin selber ein Kind ^^ (aber kein gemeines)
Story würde mir gefallen bei wow bleibt die irgendwie auf der strecke.
Kann man Entecker spielen bei wow also kleine dörfe entdecken oder geheime stellen ^^, weil so was wünsche ich mi
Bei WoW ist die Karte nähmlich immer ähnlich eine Straße einmal durchsland und dabei ein Stützpunkt.


----------



## Vetaro (17. Juni 2008)

Harri, wie wärs mit  http://www.trylotro.com/ ? Erkunden kann man nämlich garantiert, aber ob du nun genau *so* erkunden willst, wie das spiel es dir bietet, wissen wir nicht.


----------



## Harriague (17. Juni 2008)

Mit Erkunden meine ich.

Ob man immer wieder was neues weit weg von der Straße findet.

Ob manche orte halt nur zu Fuß erreichbar sind also nicht wie bei WoW Flugservice

So ähnlich wie Beispiel Gothik 3 oder Oblivion

und das es sich mal lohnt von der Straße abzuweichen, außer weiteren monstern zu begegnen.

vieleicht gibt es außer den Hauptwegen auch ein paar geheimer Pfade so stelle ich mir das bei Hdro vor. Habe ja das Buch gelesen und denke mir das es da vieles " geheimes zu Erkunden gibt "^^


----------



## Klondike (17. Juni 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Nein nein, Du siehst das ganz falsch! Der durchschnittle WoW-Spieler geht solange in eine Instanz, bis er alle Items hat. Danach geht er in die nächste und übernächste um auch dort alle Items zu bekommen. Der Hintergedanke ist von allen anderen gesehen und bewundert zu werden - das Herz schlägt nämlich höher wenn man Aufmerksamkeit für seinen Zeitaufwand hat. je mehr Zeit man vor dem PC verbringt umso höher stehen die Chance gesehen zu werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ist der grundgedanke eines jeden solchen spieles, niemand ist davon befreit

besser sein als andere, etwas tun und dafür belohnt werden, ist ein tief im unterbewußtsein verankerter wesenszug...

jaja du (nicht direkt auf den zitierten bezogen) bist natürlich nicht so und ganz anders, du spielst nur zum spaß, ähm problem erkannt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (17. Juni 2008)

Harriague schrieb:


> Mit Erkunden meine ich.
> 
> Ob man immer wieder was neues weit weg von der Straße findet.
> 
> ...



Es gibt Taten, die Eigenschaften verbessern (Eigenschaften sind das "skilling-system" von HdRO, z.B. die Eigenschaft Treue, die Boni auf Schattenwiderstand, Vitalität und Kraft gibt). Viele davon beinhalten z.B. "Finde all sieben Ruinen im Breeland", eine die ich besonders mochte war "finde alle Knöpfe von Bilbo Beutlin im Bilwiss-Dorf", die man in taschen, bei bilwissen und sonstwo gefunden hat.

Mitlerweile kann man das natürlich nachschauen, Seiten haben alle Quest-wegbeschreibungen die es gibt gesammelt und auch taten erklärt, aber wenn du nicht alles nachschaust, kannst du vielleicht genau den spaß haben, den du dir erhoffst.


----------



## Der Bastian (18. Juni 2008)

So, dann schreibe ich auch mal meinen ersten Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, ich habe seit der offenen Beta WoW gezockt. War in einer ziemlich aktiven Gilde und anfangs hat mir WoW richtig viel Spaß gemacht. V.a. das "alte WoW" hat es mir damals angetan. Wenn ich an MC oder BWL denke, kommen da ziemlich schöne Erinnerungen hoch. Dann kam Burning Crusade. Jeden Tag nur noch dummes Ruf-Gefarme, das man machen musste (zumindest zum damaligen Zeitpunkt) um in heroic instanzen gehen zu können, dazu kommen unzählige Stunden an Tagesquests, um sich mit Gold zu versorgen. Am Anfang war das Fliegerquest mit Bomben schmeissen in Schergrat ja noch lustig, aber wenn man das über Wochen machen muss, kommt irgendwann der Zeitpunkt, wo einen das Spiel nur noch anödet. Mit Rollenspiel (was ja früher eigentlich mein Beweggrund war) hatte das nicht mehr viel zu tun. Dazu kam der Druck der Raids: Ist man nicht regelmäßig dabei, genügt deine Ausrüstung den Anforderungen für den nächsten Encounter nicht mehr und man wird gar nicht mehr mitgenommen. Man stand in der Hinsicht also ständig unter Leistungszwang. 

Dann habe ich mir mit meiner Freundin HdRO gekauft und ich war wirklich beeindruckt. Habe den RP-Server gewählt und die Atmosphäre hat von Anfang sofort gepasst: Eine wahnsinnig nette und reife (!) Community. Habe bereits am ersten Tag super Hilfsbereitschaft erfahren. Dazu die Grafik. Ich bin immer wieder aufs Neue begeistert, wenn ich durch Wälder ziehe oder in einen See springe. Manchmal komme ich aus dem Staunen nicht heraus: Bäume wiegen sich im Wind, das Wasser sieht extrem realistisch aus, Vögelschwärme werden aus den Bäumen hochgeschreckt und Blätter fallen von den Bäumen. Mit der Kindercomic-Grafik von WoW kein Vergleich. Dazu kommt die extrem gute Story: Ich nehme mir (anders als in WoW) die Zeit, jeden Questtext komplett durchzulesen. Die Geschichte und Spannung, welche sich dabei aufbaut ist genial. Man hat das Gefühl die Filme aktiv mitzuerleben, nur eben an anderen Schauplätzen. In öffentlichen Channels habe ich bis heute keine einzige Chinafarmer-Werbung gelesen (was mich in WoW richtig -entschuldigung- angekotzt hat. Alle 20 Sec öffentliches Gespamme und permanente Anwhisperei, so das man Addons gebraucht hat, um das zu verhindern).

Für Gelegenheitsspieler und Rollenspieler ist HdRO wirklich eine super Wahl. Man erreicht in diesem Spiel auch etwas, ohne stundenlang online sein zu müssen und taucht einfach in diese fantastische Welt ein. Für Hardcore PvPler gibt es bessere Spiele (AoC, WoW, WO? ). 

Fazit: Ich bereue den Umstieg auf HdRO nach 3 Jahren WoW nicht im geringsten. Ob einem das Spiel dann aber letztendlich zusagt, ist wie immer eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Und Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (18. Juni 2008)

Der schrieb:


> So, dann schreibe ich auch mal meinen ersten Beitrag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da bin ich auch ganz deiner Meinung habe auch den Umstieg von WoW zu HdRO gemacht und es ist wirklich viel besser (für mich alsp mehr RP, was in WoW eigentlich auch nicht vorhanden ist, und die super Story) und das an den Chinafarmern liegt auch daran das dort die Spieler keine Interesse an Gold kaufen aufweisen, außerdem gibt es noch ich nenne es mal "Bot-Sperre" wie man es aus WoW kennt werden die "Gold-Verkauf-Charakter" z.B. "Gdhfgkafjghsdg" genannt. In HdRO muss der Name aber einen Sinn ergeben was auch sehr hilfreich dabei ist das so Charaktere nicht erstellt werden, außerdem achten die GMs bei dem RP Server auch sehr auf die Namen der Spieler also wegen den Regeln


----------



## Forentroll (18. Juni 2008)

Also ich spiel beides.
WoW zum PvP machen und HdRO eigentlich nur ab und zu zum abschalten, denn dafür ist HdRO besser geeignet als WoW. 
Die Quests machen einfach mehr Spaß und die Welt ist liebevoller gestaltet.

Man sollte sich allerdings beim wechsel drauf einstellen, das man bei HdRO wesentlich länger zum leveln braucht und sich Zeit nehmen sollte die Gegenden zu erkunden.
Wer schnell 50 werden will und raiden oder PvP machen will, ist falsch..zumal der PvP Modus ziemlich erbärmlich ist, aber vielleicht wirds ja besser mit B14. Und die Raids, naja nix schweres, nix anspruchsvolles.
Bei HdRO stand wahrscheinlich bei den Entwicklern oben auf der Liste 1. Story 2. Grafik. 3. RP 4. der Rest. Und ich finds gut so


----------



## Gocu (18. Juni 2008)

Forentroll schrieb:


> Also ich spiel beides.
> WoW zum PvP machen und HdRO eigentlich nur ab und zu zum abschalten, denn dafür ist HdRO besser geeignet als WoW.
> Die Quests machen einfach mehr Spaß und die Welt ist liebevoller gestaltet.
> 
> ...



ich find PvP in HdRO mach schon viel Spaß ist zwar kein richtiges aber ist trotzdem gut und das leveln in HdRO find ich dauert auch nicht soo lange auf jeden Fall nicht länger als in WoW


----------



## Bolle0708 (18. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> ich find PvP in HdRO mach schon viel Spaß ist zwar kein richtiges aber ist trotzdem gut und das leveln in HdRO find ich dauert auch nicht soo lange auf jeden Fall nicht länger als in WoW



du hast recht.
in wow dauert es meine ich mit der zeit auch länger da man nicht so mit quests versorgt wird wie in hdro.ich finde auch das alle quests in hdro richtig spannend sind.man will umbedingt wissen wie die geschichte dieses quests ausgeht,deshalb spielt man ihn auch zu ende.
in wow habe ich meistens quests angefangen,fand sie aber langweilig und hab mich gezwungen sie weiter zu machen.


----------



## Bighawk1974 (18. Juni 2008)

Herr der Ringe sollte man nicht ANFANGEN: Wenn man Itemgeil ist, wenn man sehr viel Raiden möchte, wenn man PVP verrückt ist, wenn man denkt man wäre IMBA, wenn man denkt Herr der Ringe wäre der Klon von WoW und denkt es wäre genauso wie bei WoW.

Herr der Ringe sollte man ANFANGEN: Wenn man eine sehr nette und hilfsbereite Community sucht, wenn man ein Spiel haben möchte was eine gute Geschichte erzählt, wenn man gerne in einer Gruppe unterwegs ist, wer ein gutes Wirtschaftsystem sucht, wenn man gerne Questet.


----------



## Forentroll (19. Juni 2008)

vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt mit dem leveln. 
Meinte damit, dass man sich bei HdRO einfach mehr Zeit nehmen sollte zum leveln, um auch was von der Story mitzubekommen.
Bei HdRO lohnt sich vorallem jeder Weg, es gibt immer neue Gegenden zu erkunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronma (19. Juni 2008)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> Hi!
> ich mag:
> 
> epixxxs




Wie WoW Kiddies jetzt wieder sagen würden: olololololo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wenn du Epixx willst kannste auch grad wieder bei WoW anfangen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronma (19. Juni 2008)

Genau die selbe klasse Erfahrung hab ich mit HdRO auch gemacht. Grad für RP isses ein absolutes Top Spiel


----------

